# Craigslist ad, Tampa Bay, FL- Hairless Blue Male Baby



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I feel sorry for the little guy but I just can't get into the hairless rats :/ If someone in the area wants him I'll post the link! http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/pet/4618770809.html


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

UGH!!! Why is his puppy anywhere near a baby rat??????????

Even duct tape doesn't fix stupid!!!!!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

evander said:


> UGH!!! Why is his puppy anywhere near a baby rat??????????Even duct tape doesn't fix stupid!!!!!


I'm not too sure  hopefully he gets a good (better) home!


----------

